# Rugby World Cup Final



## zig (20 Oct 2007)

So I guess none of you guys will be watching this tonight then, or should I rephrase that to never thought you would be watching this tonight  

Good luck England for the final, although I feel they will need to be mighty men tonight to keep the springboks from taking the cup home. looking forward to the game myself.

My last words to you all on this matter.....Dont drink too much if they win (haha)

ps. Dave I know you wont anyway, Wales were nearly as bad as Ireland in the competition


----------



## George Farmer (20 Oct 2007)

Yep, got a hot date with Stella...


----------



## ulster exile (20 Oct 2007)

In Ireland's absence I'll be joining the oh and supporting England.

Let's hope they can do the job.

(Nobody remind me of this come the Six Nations  )


----------



## Trollboy (20 Oct 2007)

LMAO chrisi. Now that you're an honorary brummie it's ok for you to support england.


----------



## ulster exile (20 Oct 2007)

Trollboy said:
			
		

> LMAO chrisi. Now that you're an honorary brummie



*rolls up sleeves*  Dare you to say that again


----------



## Trollboy (20 Oct 2007)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Trollboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought real ulster folk didn't bother with rolling sleeves up to fight, that's an english thing. Which makes you.........


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 Oct 2007)

zig said:
			
		

> ps. Dave I know you wont anyway, Wales were nearly as bad as Ireland in the competition



I am a ros bif born and bred. I watched the England v SA group game in a pub full of Welshmen who were cheering on SA. Let`s hope I have a better night tonight.

I always thought Ireland were going to carry the NH challenge. If your guys don`t win something soon, before they get too old, the likes of BOD etc. will be known as one of the best teams to never win anything.

Dave.


----------



## ulster exile (20 Oct 2007)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I am a ros bif born and bred. I watched the England v SA group game in a pub full of Welshmen who were cheering on SA. Let`s hope I have a better night tonight.
> 
> I always thought Ireland were going to carry the NH challenge. If your guys don`t win something soon, before they get too old, the likes of BOD etc. will be known as one of the best teams to never win anything.
> 
> Dave.



I watched the England v SA game in the south of France where the English kept quiet and the biggest English supporter was a Welshman! 

I think the Irish friendlies before the start of the World Cup sounded the alarm bells early.  However this world Cup has been remarkable in the performances made by all the big reputation side - who'd have thought that New Zealand, Australia etc would have gone before now. 

Re; BOD - it is frightening just the effect one player like Mr O'Driscoll can make on a team/game and I think with his liability for injuries, that's not a good thing!!!


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Oct 2007)

I'm getting nervous.....

I was all confident in the guys mid-week but now have this nagging feeling.
Anyway we have to win as I've been relentlessly winding up a mate in Darwin ever since we beat the aussies and he REALLY wants the boks to win now!
The way Argentina blew France away last night wasn't exactly a confidence boost for me either....
Roll on beer, take-away and a bunch of mates to all swear at the ref. (Just becuse the players aren't allowed to, doesn't mean I can't!)


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Oct 2007)

Oh and Chrisi, glad you're on board now   , but any chances of us forgetting it when we beat you in the 6 nations (!) are history now your post is here!!!!  

Seriously I'm glad to hear at least one Celt will be backing us!  Normally this is when news reporters go to some Scottish pub to find them all wearing Springbok kit and supporting anyone but England.


----------



## Trollboy (20 Oct 2007)

eds said:
			
		

> Oh and Chrisi, glad you're on board now   , but any chances of us forgetting it when we beat you in the 6 nations (!) are history now your post is here!!!!
> 
> Seriously I'm glad to hear at least one Celt will be backing us!  Normally this is when news reporters go to some Scottish pub to find them all wearing Springbok kit and supporting anyone but England.



That happens in london as well. Only problem is when it's SA vs OZ there's no bar staff left


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Oct 2007)

That was so a try!!! bloody ref *mutter*


----------



## ulster exile (20 Oct 2007)

I thought it was a try, but unfortunately even if it was we'd still have been 3 points behind the Sprinkboks.

You've got to applaud them for getting to the final to defend their title in the first place.


----------

